# Catfish Tree



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

This tree was spotted by my buddy Jim down in the San Jac riverbottom. He said there were more yellow cat skulls at the base of the tree. Quite a unique way to post your catch.


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

My father inlaw has been doing that for years. I'm talking 50-60 years. It really is a neat way to show off your catch.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

That is cool. You would not want it to close to the house though.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats pretty cool, here is a picture of catfish on a fence close to lake oh ivie near San Angelo. a little further down the road there were dead coyotes hanging on a fence about 8 of them.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

" You may be a ******* if ........ " lol


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW!!!


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

When I lived in Oklahoma we fished a lake named Birch Lake. Only a single road led to the parking lot and boat ramp and the closer you got to the lake the more and more flathead heads there were on the fence posts. At first they were new heads but as you approached the parking lot they became more vulture eaten and bleached bone than actual fish heads. When we landed a 32# on a trotline i was about 9 or 10 and we saved the head for our next trip and continued the tradition of Head Posting. I will have to search some archives but if I find an old pic I will post it on here.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

All of the roads around the west Texas lakes had fish head fences when I was a kid.
Big yellow cats (flat heads) on trot lines were the top trophy in those days.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*When I was kid,....*

I used to catch quite a few large bass in the rice reservoirs around Waller. My grandmother loved fresh fish and I kept most of them. I would take their heads and open mouth and put on a cedar fence post, after finding the appropriate sized one. At times I would have 20 or 30 fence poles with heads on them. Funny thing...have very few possums, ***** or buzzards mess with them. Only occasionally.

After they dried a while, you could take them down, and paint with varnish, and mount on a board. Not exactly a mount, but worked pretty well, for a poor white boy! Just holes where the eyes used to be! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*grafting catfish tree*

*fish tree seedling* 
Lake Conroe was slow to give up any catfish to the luckydog on Saturday. I arrived at Scotts Ridge boat ramp predawn to find some late night partiers blocking the boat ramp loading area. Two cars with beer cans :brew:scattered around them with the occupants crashed into deep slumber. We launched our boat just as the Montgomery county sheriff people pulled up. I knew I wouldn't want to be in those boys shoes. We put out 10 jugs around johnson's bluff and did a little scouting. The fog came and burned off real fast. No wind until around 10 am. Fish not biting real well at 25 ft level on anchored jugs. We pulled our lines and loaded up. I am trying to graft my catfish to my pine tree so I can have my very own catfish tree. However, my civic assn. is a pain and I don't think they would understand. Biggest catfish is 4 1/2 lbs. All blue cats. They had this black stuff like shad roe in their bellys. Good luck to all you fisherman out there. Tim


----------

